# Grandview Las Vegas



## hcarman (Mar 16, 2012)

We gave our Extra RCI week certificate to our friends and they are staying at Grandview Las Vegas.  We have stayed at Vacation Village in Kissimmee, but never Grandview.

Does anyone have any suggestions about the best building and room locations?  Do any of the higher floors have a distant view of the strip or mountains?  Or, are pool view rooms better?  Which are the newest or most newly renovated buildings?

I have warned them that the sales pitch sounds fairly lengthy, in case they should decide to do it.


----------



## Dori (Mar 17, 2012)

We have stayed in the Primrose and Sage buildings. The Primrose is newer, but we prefered the Sage as it was closer (read one minute rather than 3 minutes! LOL) to the pool. We like the Grandview very much. The casino right next door, The Southpoint, is great!

Dori


----------



## hcarman (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for the information.  We exchanged into this property, so not sure how much choice we will have on building and room location - but it never hurts to try.
Our friends that are using the unit will actually be there in March - so not sure how much pool use they will get that time of the year - maybe hot tub?
So, I am guessing the view and furnishings will be most important to them.  Sounds like all the units are pretty close to the SouthPoint Casino - I am sure they will spend some time there as well.


----------



## Bob B (Mar 17, 2012)

In addition to a friendly casino, the South Point has some excellent restaurants. I have eaten numerous times at their Italian, Mexican, Prime Rib and Steak restaurants and highly recommend all of those. Go to their web site to get an idea of the restaurants and menus. You will not be disappointed. As for their buffet, it is not high on my list.


----------



## Margariet (Mar 17, 2012)

We have been several times to the Grandview. It is one of our favorite RCI resorts. The last time we stayed in a room on one of the highest floors of the Daisy building with a lovely view of Vegas by night! So I would definitely recommend a higher floor. You can always ask for it. We did so at the check in.

The apartment was very new and modern, one of the best timeshare units we have ever stayed in. The interior design was beautiful. The television screens were huge and flat. The bed was great to sleep on. The kitchen was well equipped. The bathroom is modern and spacious with two sinks.

South Point next door is a huge extra. The restaurants are good value.


----------



## hcarman (Mar 17, 2012)

*Property Map?*

Thanks everyone for the information.  Does anybody know if there is a site plan/property map available somewhere - that way I can get an idea of the layout of the different buildings.   Thanks!


----------



## Karen G (Mar 17, 2012)

You can zoom in on this  Google  mapand get a good look at the property. Hopefully, someone can identify the various buildings for you.  But, really, the views from the buildings aren't that big a deal.  Hopefully, your friends will be out enjoying themselves and not in the unit all that much.


----------



## J Wayne (Mar 19, 2012)

*Map of Grandview*

I quickly scanned a map that I had of Grandview. It has to be small to fit within the 100k limit.
We have stayed there 4 or 5 times - nice location, Southpoint casino next door is a plus. Good pool area.
We've been in Lilly, Sage, and Primrose at one time or another.

The only negatives are thin walls/cheap construction and the sales effort. They finished the last two buildings just after the downturn in the economy started so I suspect that they have have a lot of units to sell. I know you can get just about any week that you want on RCI for very few TPU.


----------



## vckempson (Mar 19, 2012)

We absolutely loved our unit.  It looked out over the southeast, with views of the desert mountains in the distance.  It was very peaceful, feeling more like a desert retreat.  We like visiting Vegas but at night enjoy getting away from it.

We were in Blg 2, Primrose, in the slanted section of the building, overlooking the pool.  That section put the mountains straight out the window.  After looking at the above map, I believe the mountains are pretty much southeast of the resort..   As others pointed out, the higher the floor the better.  Have fun.


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Mar 24, 2012)

Grandview is our home resort. Have stayed there probably 8 times now.
We have stayed at probably each building. Non really have "views of the strip" as you are so far south.
Overall a super location IF YOU have a car. The southpoint next door is a beauty, and some awesome games/spots to just relax.

damn i miss vegas


----------



## Karen G (Mar 24, 2012)

vckempson said:


> After looking at the above map, I believe the mountains are pretty much southeast of the resort..   As others pointed out, the higher the floor the better.  Have fun.


If you are on a higher floor, I think you'll see mountains no matter which way you look. Las Vegas is in a valley surrounded by mountains in just about all directions.


----------



## hcarman (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the information and the scanned map was just what I was looking for - great information.

Our friends have now checked in - no problems there even with us not present.  They report that they got a great room with a view of the Strip - so if you are high enough I guess you can see it.  They also mentioned they brought their computer to South Pointe for the free wi-fi and the tours (Grand Canyon) will pick you up at the resort - they didn't have to drive to a hotel on the Strip.


----------

